# Fenómenos extremos até 2100



## Rog (13 Set 2006 às 23:27)

*Alterações climáticas cada vez mais frequentes*​
Ano mais quente em mais de um século foi 2005 Os fenómenos climáticos extremos ocorridos nos últimos verões na Europa continental poderão ser cada vez mais frequentes até ao fim do século, indica um estudo publicado na edição desta semana da revista científica britânica Nature. 

Paralelamente, segundo os autores suíços deste trabalho, o clima quente e seco dos países ribeirinhos do mediterrâneo poderá chegar até ao norte da Europa. 

Segundo a agência «Lusa», esta evolução poderá ter «um efeito positivo mecânico» no centro e leste da Europa e arrastar estas regiões para um círculo vicioso, com uma maior evaporação do solo e um aumento da humidade libertada pela vegetação devido à subida das temperaturas. 

Nas regiões húmidas, o ar quente deverá também contribuir para alimentar o ciclo das precipitações, aumentando o risco de cheias. 

Pelo contrário, nas regiões afectadas por um clima mais seco, a humidade do solo e das plantas desaparecerá mais rapidamente, limitando cada vez mais as possibilidades de refrescamento da atmosfera e acentuando as canículas. 

Vários países europeus foram afectados por cheias catastróficas em 2002 e 2005, enquanto em 2003 o continente foi assolado por uma vaga de calor extremo, responsável por cerca de 35 mil vítimas. 

_Fonte: Lusa_​
Que acham do artigo?


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 23:35)

Rogpacheco disse:


> *Alterações climáticas cada vez mais frequentes*​
> Ano mais quente em mais de um século foi 2005 Os fenómenos climáticos extremos ocorridos nos últimos verões na Europa continental poderão ser cada vez mais frequentes até ao fim do século, indica um estudo publicado na edição desta semana da revista científica britânica Nature.
> 
> Paralelamente, segundo os autores suíços deste trabalho, o clima quente e seco dos países ribeirinhos do mediterrâneo poderá chegar até ao norte da Europa.
> ...



Os gajos da nature sao chatos...nao da para ver os artigos...forretas...


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 23:46)

Rogpacheco disse:


> *Alterações climáticas cada vez mais frequentes*​
> Ano mais quente em mais de um século foi 2005 Os fenómenos climáticos extremos ocorridos nos últimos verões na Europa continental poderão ser cada vez mais frequentes até ao fim do século, indica um estudo publicado na edição desta semana da revista científica britânica Nature.
> 
> Paralelamente, segundo os autores suíços deste trabalho, o clima quente e seco dos países ribeirinhos do mediterrâneo poderá chegar até ao norte da Europa.
> ...



Esses amigos da ´Nature fazem parte do mesmo partido dos outros todos, é tipo o Jornal Oficial do partido


----------



## dj_alex (13 Set 2006 às 23:49)

LUPER disse:


> Esses amigos da ´Nature fazem parte do mesmo partido dos outros todos, é tipo o Jornal Oficial do partido



Costuma ser imparcial...


----------



## Dan (13 Set 2006 às 23:53)

Esse tipo de conclusões são muito vagas e servem para todos os gostos, cheias ou secas


----------



## LUPER (13 Set 2006 às 23:55)

Dan disse:


> Esse tipo de conclusões são muito vagas e servem para todos os gostos, cheias ou secas



Mas afinal o clima se aquece fica seco ou dá pra ter cheias (que para mim é humido), ninguem se decide?    

Anda, Anda até a neve nos Alpes vai ser coisa rara tal como é em Monchique


----------

